# Why do all the skiffs I see pictured on MS.com have a Simrad - Best choice for shallow water in 2021?



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 5" Garmin 546s and am looking to upgrade. The Garmin 74sv UHD had been the direction I was leaning just because I am used to the menu but every picture +- I see here shows a Simrad ( GO7 or GO9 I believe). There must be a reason Simrad is so favored on MS.com. Simrad, Hummingbird, Lowrance, Garmin ? I did a search and found plenty of information but technology changes fast and what was best in 2018 - 19 may not be in 21. My PM skiff has a Motorguide Xi3 GPS so that is a check for Lowrance but unsure how much I would actually use the integrated chart plotter feature. Any input appreciated.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I got a Simrad because I basically just wanted a nice, big screen. And they seemed to have the biggest, nice screen. Don't really care or know about depth sounding capabilities, etc.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Most have simrad or lowrance because those machine can run FMT charts and for inshore nothing compares IMO


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ran a couple skiffs and bigger boats with a Simrad and really liked them. I’m pretty sick of Lowrance crap failing. The Simrad has a very nice map and resolution.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I love the rotary knob on the NSS EVO series. Good combination of touch screen and tactile buttons. The buttons and knob are way easier to use while running the boat. Easy to navigate through all the menus and also has seamless integration of Suzuki engine data. I don’t run actual gauges on mine so it is very important.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I ran a couple skiffs and bigger boats with a Simrad and really liked them. I’m pretty sick of Lowrance crap failing. The Simrad has a very nice map and resolution.


I do like the resolution on the Simrad plotters. Pretty sure same company makes both Lowrance and Simrad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rich dubroc said:


> I do like the resolution on the Simrad plotters. Pretty sure same company makes both Lowrance and Simrad.


My Lowrance is Gen2...if I had the latest and greatest it might help.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think Simrad and Lowrance are made by the same parent company, and share many components. Slightly different form factors, but both can run the FMT maps so thats why they are the most popular here. That, and they can usually be had with better maps and features for a better price then the Garmins from what I've seen.


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I just switched to Simrad from Garmin. Better controls better sonar. Florida Tracks and Trials chip. Better all the way around.

I have been a Garmin person for going on 12 years they never kept up with technology. They liked selling watches to triathletes and runners. They never fully embraced the marine business. It appears perhaps they applied their aviation routes to marine; however, marine contours and charts are much different than straight line aviation navigation.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Featherweight said:


> I just switched to Simrad from Garmin. Better controls better sonar. Florida Tracks and Trials chip. Better all the way around.
> 
> I have been a Garmin person for going on 12 years they never kept up with technology. They liked selling watches to triathletes and runners. They never fully embraced the marine business. It appears perhaps they applied their aviation routes to marine; however, marine contours and charts are much different than straight line aviation navigation.


This - and they dropped support for HomePort on the Mac. I used it extensively. I am moving away from Garmin myself.

I am actively looking at Simrad and Lowrance, but, I mainly just use it for unknown areas. I don't need a huge screen, and I am not going to spend 2K on a GPS for a flats skiff. Sure, if I was going offshore it would be worth it, but I don't.

But, I would like to have a satellite view where I can see water and structure from actual images. Based on wind and tides, that would help me find a spot that may be worth checking out. I typically use my iPhone to do this.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> I think Simrad and Lowrance are made by the same parent company, and share many components. Slightly different form factors, but both can run the FMT maps so thats why they are the most popular here. That, and they can usually be had with better maps and features for a better price then the Garmins from what I've seen.


Simrad has the best charts, long story how they got them but they have good charts, good reliable machine.
Yes to garmin or hummingbird. No lowrance. Talk to sales or maintenance people and they will tell you who to avoid if you ask in the correct way


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ben Sheppard said:


> Simrad has the best charts, long story how they got them but they have good charts, good reliable machine.
> Yes to garmin or hummingbird. No lowrance. Talk to sales or maintenance people and they will tell you who to avoid if you ask in the correct way


What charts are you talking about? All the Simrads I looked at came with the same Cmaps or Navionics bundle that the Lowrance did.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I have Garmin 7610 on Pathfinder & Simrad NSS EVO3 (9") on Mosquito. MO, the Simrad easier to use due to scrolling knob, better resolution & clarity. have had (3) different Garmin machines and this is first Simrad. Like the Simrad better! Plus can run FMT on Simrad.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Most have simrad or lowrance because those machine can run FMT charts and for inshore nothing compares IMO


Thanks for all the replies. It sounds like if you are shallow water fishing in FL or LA the ability to use FMT and LMT makes Simrad or Lowrance an easy choice. I fish shallow on the eastern shore of MD and VA where there is no specialized charting available so I will have to make my decision based on other factors.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Look into a Navionics Platinum plus card for your area. I have it for NC to Florida and while it isnt FMT its still very nice with satellite overlay. I use it on my Simrad for new areas. If I'm fishing areas I know, I dont ever turn the unit on.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

coconutgroves said:


> This - and they dropped support for HomePort on the Mac. I used it extensively. I am moving away from Garmin myself.
> 
> I am actively looking at Simrad and Lowrance, but, I mainly just use it for unknown areas. I don't need a huge screen, and I am not going to spend 2K on a GPS for a flats skiff. Sure, if I was going offshore it would be worth it, but I don't.
> 
> But, I would like to have a satellite view where I can see water and structure from actual images. Based on wind and tides, that would help me find a spot that may be worth checking out. I typically use my iPhone to do this.


There is no $500 option that will get you a satellite view.

In order to get a satellite view you will also need to buy a pricey chip from either Navionics, FMT, or I think Strikelines (or something similar has one for LA). They will all be $400-500 for the chip.

Simrad GO7 is probably the cheapest option. I've got the GO9 and like it and I think it's < 1k last time I checked.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Labsrule said:


> . There must be a reason Simrad is so favored on MS.com. Simrad, Hummingbird, Lowrance, Garmin ? I did a search and found plenty of information but technology changes fast and what was best in 2018 - 19 may not be in 21.


The reason is because for inshore boaters more and more people are finally realizing that when considering all of the features and capabilities the different machines provide, at each price point, the Garmin units have no substantive advantage in any single area but the Navico (simrad and lowrance units) do have a substantive advantage in charts. Garmin does not have a better sonar or a better radar or a better screen etc etc etc. At each price point, all of the mfgs., deliver a unit that is approximately equally capable. None are hugely superior to the others. IMO, if shallow water sonar is the most important, the Hbird is probably slightly better than the others but today it's not a huge difference. The latest Simrad Radar is better than the Garmin radar. Some think the Garmin user interface is slightly more intuitive than the others but I am familiar with all of them and when you understand them they are all similar to me. And so it goes. Then there is the gobs of money the mfgs spend to create what is often a misleading impression of reality on the water to sway a consumer on the edge from one brand to another. So it is very minor differences and marketing perceptions at best between the units themselves. So if you run inshore why get a Garmin when there is really no hugely convincing reason to choose it? Recognizing this is the truth and many consumers don't know the minor differences well, the marketing teams come in and create ads and lots of spin to fill in the gaps and try to convince shoppers otherwise. Lots of ignorant inshore boaters get a Garmin for no other reason than its says Garmin on it and they recognize the name and think it must be more than adequate and for most of those that do that in the SE they end of regretting it because the Garmin charts are so poor. Over approximately the last 15 years, I have read lots of threads every year that have a title something like "My Garmin shows me running on land". Its not one users opinion. The charts speak for themselves. 

So the the primary reason the Navico units have become more popular in the SE and more popular on Microskiff is because of the charts available on the platform. Navico provides the user with the ability to run the most mapping options of all the mfgs and the best you can get. Garmin does not. Garmin provides only their own map which truth be told is very poor inshore and even dangerous to try to use in some areas. But none of this reality is on the radar screens of most offshore Garmin users or Garmin sellers who never boat inshore. The charts are all approximately equal in the blue water and that is all of those guys know. However, inshore the charts available are enormously different and because most inshore boaters buy a chart plotter because they are primarily focused on the Chart, the chart is the most important thing to them. When their chart disappoints them they start looking into other charts and options. With Garmin, you are stuck with what they provide with no other options. With Simrad you can run the most chart options of any mfg. so if you don't like one you can run others. All things considered, for micro skiff owners, the charts they look at all day are far more important to them than the unit running the chart. So they end up running the units they like the best that also runs the chart they want. Very few choose a Garmin chart vs. the alternatives given all of the Garmin chart problems that have plagued the platform for many years and continue to do so today.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Labsrule said:


> Why do all the skiffs I see pictured on MS.com have a Simrad


Microskiff:


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> The reason is because for inshore boaters more and more people are finally realizing that when considering all of the features and capabilities the different machines provide, at each price point, the Garmin units have no substantive advantage in any single area but the Navico (simrad and lowrance units) do have a substantive advantage in charts. Garmin does not have a better sonar or a better radar or a better screen etc etc etc. At each price point, all of the mfgs., deliver a unit that is approximately equally capable. None are hugely superior to the others. IMO, if shallow water sonar is the most important, the Hbird is probably slightly better than the others but today it's not a huge difference. The latest Simrad Radar is better than the Garmin radar. Some think the Garmin user interface is slightly more intuitive than the others but I am familiar with all of them and when you understand them they are all similar to me. And so it goes. Then there is the gobs of money the mfgs spend to create what is often a misleading impression of reality on the water to sway a consumer on the edge from one brand to another. So it is very minor differences and marketing perceptions at best between the units themselves. So if you run inshore why get a Garmin when there is really no hugely convincing reason to choose it? Recognizing this is the truth and many consumers don't know the minor differences well, the marketing teams come in and create ads and lots of spin to fill in the gaps and try to convince shoppers otherwise. Lots of ignorant inshore boaters get a Garmin for no other reason than its says Garmin on it and they recognize the name and think it must be more than adequate and for most of those that do that in the SE they end of regretting it because the Garmin charts are so poor. Over approximately the last 15 years, I have read lots of threads every year that have a title something like "My Garmin shows me running on land". Its not one users opinion. The charts speak for themselves.
> 
> So the the primary reason the Navico units have become more popular in the SE and more popular on Microskiff is because of the charts available on the platform. Navico provides the user with the ability to run the most mapping options of all the mfgs and the best you can get. Garmin does not. Garmin provides only their own map which truth be told is very poor inshore and even dangerous to try to use in some areas. But none of this reality is on the radar screens of most offshore Garmin users or Garmin sellers who never boat inshore. The charts are all approximately equal in the blue water and that is all of those guys know. However, inshore the charts available are enormously different and because most inshore boaters buy a chart plotter because they are primarily focused on the Chart, the chart is the most important thing to them. When their chart disappoints them they start looking into other charts and options. With Garmin, you are stuck with what they provide with no other options. With Simrad you can run the most chart options of any mfg. so if you don't like one you can run others. All things considered, for micro skiff owners, the charts they look at all day are far more important to them than the unit running the chart. So they end up running the units they like the best that also runs the chart they want. Very few choose a Garmin chart vs. the alternatives given all of the Garmin chart problems that have plagued the platform for many years and continue to do so today.


If I buy a Simrad go 9 and a FMT chip will it come pre loaded and ready to go?


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Where does Raymarine fit into this discussion? I have an Axiom 9 and it has been great. I have the Navionic charts and they were very helpful when I fished Chokoloskee.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I got a Garmin because I caught a heck of a clearance deal on it, it has the features I wanted (screen size, tactile buttons and touch screen) and can handle the card I wanted to use. But I don't need FMT. If I live in Florida I would probably get a Simrad or Lowrance so that I could use FMT.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

jonterr said:


> If I buy a Simrad go 9 and a FMT chip will it come pre loaded and ready to go?


It is not possible to preload any premium chart into any GPS from any mfg. All premium charts load directly from chips that are required to remain in the GPS. That said, I would never choose a GO unit for inshore use. Offshore no problem. There is zero functional advantage to any GO unit for inshore running and a number of disadvantages vs. other units that would run FMT. If budget is a concern, the new Lowrance Elite FS would be a much better choice than a GO for it. They are supposed to have all of the features the GO series has that were superior to the discontinued TI series such as the glass screen but also with button features Lowrance units provide. I have not personally seen one yet but if it is at least as good as the TI series (they say the screen and functions are much better) that would be much better at similar cost.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> The reason is because for inshore boaters more and more people are finally realizing that when considering all of the features and capabilities the different machines provide, at each price point, the Garmin units have no substantive advantage in any single area but the Navico (simrad and lowrance units) do have a substantive advantage in charts. Garmin does not have a better sonar or a better radar or a better screen etc etc etc. At each price point, all of the mfgs., deliver a unit that is approximately equally capable. None are hugely superior to the others. IMO, if shallow water sonar is the most important, the Hbird is probably slightly better than the others but today it's not a huge difference. The latest Simrad Radar is better than the Garmin radar. Some think the Garmin user interface is slightly more intuitive than the others but I am familiar with all of them and when you understand them they are all similar to me. And so it goes. Then there is the gobs of money the mfgs spend to create what is often a misleading impression of reality on the water to sway a consumer on the edge from one brand to another. So it is very minor differences and marketing perceptions at best between the units themselves. So if you run inshore why get a Garmin when there is really no hugely convincing reason to choose it? Recognizing this is the truth and many consumers don't know the minor differences well, the marketing teams come in and create ads and lots of spin to fill in the gaps and try to convince shoppers otherwise. Lots of ignorant inshore boaters get a Garmin for no other reason than its says Garmin on it and they recognize the name and think it must be more than adequate and for most of those that do that in the SE they end of regretting it because the Garmin charts are so poor. Over approximately the last 15 years, I have read lots of threads every year that have a title something like "My Garmin shows me running on land". Its not one users opinion. The charts speak for themselves.
> 
> So the the primary reason the Navico units have become more popular in the SE and more popular on Microskiff is because of the charts available on the platform. Navico provides the user with the ability to run the most mapping options of all the mfgs and the best you can get. Garmin does not. Garmin provides only their own map which truth be told is very poor inshore and even dangerous to try to use in some areas. But none of this reality is on the radar screens of most offshore Garmin users or Garmin sellers who never boat inshore. The charts are all approximately equal in the blue water and that is all of those guys know. However, inshore the charts available are enormously different and because most inshore boaters buy a chart plotter because they are primarily focused on the Chart, the chart is the most important thing to them. When their chart disappoints them they start looking into other charts and options. With Garmin, you are stuck with what they provide with no other options. With Simrad you can run the most chart options of any mfg. so if you don't like one you can run others. All things considered, for micro skiff owners, the charts they look at all day are far more important to them than the unit running the chart. So they end up running the units they like the best that also runs the chart they want. Very few choose a Garmin chart vs. the alternatives given all of the Garmin chart problems that have plagued the platform for many years and continue to do so today.


Thanks for the thoughtful information. I was speaking to a salesperson from BOE marine this morning and they said Garmin purchased Navionics in 2017 and as of 18 - 19 all Navionics map info is included in the Garmin G3 maps and the G3 upgrade Garmin Vision. I was told that while Garmin charts were not the best in earlier versions that they are now as good or better as any available. I have no way to verify but food for thought.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Perhaps that is true if you are running around Maryland where those guys go boating. But down along the Gulf coast it is definitely not true. You can verify it. There are hours of videos comparing the products. Here is one showing the differences of Navioincs Plat+ to FMT apples to apples. From time to time the charts are switched to show the differences. Don't take my word for it. The charts speak for themselves. It is like this over the entire State and beyond.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> Perhaps that is true if you are running around Maryland where those guys go boating. But down along the Gulf coast it is definitely not true. You can verify it. There are hours of videos comparing the products. Here is one showing the differences of Navioincs Plat+ to FMT apples to apples. From time to time the charts are switched to show the differences. Don't take my word for it. The charts speak for themselves. It is like this over the entire State and beyond.


The salesperson was not comparing G3 or Navionics to FMT. She was comparing the mapping available for inshore coastal waters MD, DE and VA. If I often fished my boat shallow water in FL or LA I would definitely purchase the Simrad with FMT / LMT ( like everyone else it seems).


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Labsrule said:


> The salesperson was not comparing G3 or Navionics to FMT. She was comparing the mapping available for inshore coastal waters MD, DE and VA. If I often fished my boat shallow water in FL or LA I would definitely purchase the Simrad with FMT / LMT ( like everyone else it seems).


10-4, That is probably about the best you can do up there. That said, there is still no advantage to the Garmin. With the Navico machine you can still run the Garmin controlled chart along with many others including some that may be released for that area as opposed to just the one garmin controlled chart. The more options the better.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> It is not possible to preload any premium chart into any GPS from any mfg. All premium charts load directly from chips that are required to remain in the GPS. That said, I would never choose a GO unit for inshore use. Offshore no problem. There is zero functional advantage to any GO unit for inshore running and a number of disadvantages vs. other units that would run FMT. If budget is a concern, the new Lowrance Elite FS would be a much better choice than a GO for it. They are supposed to have all of the features the GO series has that were superior to the discontinued TI series such as the glass screen but also with button features Lowrance units provide. I have not personally seen one yet but if it is at least as good as the TI series (they say the screen and functions are much better) that would be much better at similar cost.


Ok
What I meant was, don’t you sell those and give a little better deal if I buy the unit, and the FMT?
And if so, do you load it so I don’t have to?
I suck at following directions🤪
Thanks


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

jonterr said:


> Ok
> What I meant was, don’t you sell those and give a little better deal if I buy the unit, and the FMT?
> And if so, do you load it so I don’t have to?
> I suck at following directions🤪
> Thanks


Sometimes there is a promotion or co-promotion but there is not one going now and they are not done often. There was a promotion for the last quarter of last year like that. With respect to unit set up, if you want to pick up in person in the Ocala area it is possible. There are lots of optional unit and map features that are all set by user preference. It is really in your best interest to take the few minutes to learn how to set up the unit in case the knowledge is ever needed on the water. It is not hard and written and video directions provided are very clear. We don't set up units or set map features for units we mail as often times we are having units sent out from warehouse locations where we are not. For those that need assistance, we have our own tech support available by phone based in FL that knows it very well and speaks English and is readily available anytime.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

FMT chips have to be separately purchased. Go to Florida Marine Tracks website to learn about prices and locations. They are relatively easy to upload. I know Glenn at FMT was talking about getting Raymarine included. Not sure if that has happened.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Sometimes there is a promotion or co-promotion but there is not one going now and they are not done often. There was a promotion for the last quarter of last year like that. With respect to unit set up, if you want to pick up in person in the Ocala area it is possible. There are lots of optional unit and map features that are all set by user preference. It is really in your best interest to take the few minutes to learn how to set up the unit in case the knowledge is ever needed on the water. It is not hard and written and video directions provided are very clear. We don't set up units or set map features for units we mail as often times we are having units sent out from warehouse locations where we are not. For those that need assistance, we have our own tech support available by phone based in FL that knows it very well and speaks English and is readily available anytime.


Ok
Thanks for information


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Go to west marine or equivalent. They are good at explaining options and will package and ship to will/Liz/beavertail for install. Ray marine is very nice. Simrad with the chip will give best charts and routes at this time


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

On a related note, I have found that Ram Mount does not make a mount specifically for Simrad. I told the contact that they were missing out on good business opportunity because of the popularity of the Simrad units.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

If you go from nothing to a Garmin, then the Garmin is the sheet, especially on sale. Of course you are going to upgrade to something better after that. It just details that we like better or feel we need. Any chart is good if you already know where your going and the sonar is only good for deeper water. Shallow water is sight casting and sonar isn't going to help. It does help to figure out the channels and where you can run or run aground at. It really depends on how dependant you want to be on your electronics. You don't need all this shit to catch fish and have fun.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

For me, because Navico (Lowrance, Simrad) run Florida Marine Tracks and I've had years of good experience with both Lowrance and Simrad. I started long ago with Lowrance in my first boat (freshwater) and never had a reason to change. I had one boat with a Raymarine and it was the worst electronic device I ever had of any type. At the time, the boat manufacturer used Raymarine and I did not know any better to tell them to build it with a Lowrance or Simrad.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Garmin recently bought Navionics, it is just a matter of time before they dump the Garmin mapping software and start running Navionics.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Garmin recently bought Navionics, it is just a matter of time before they dump the Garmin mapping software and start running Navionics.


That purchase happened in 2017 - 4 years ago...


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Ben Sheppard said:


> Go to west marine or equivalent. They are good at explaining options and will package and ship to will/Liz/beavertail for install. Ray marine is very nice. Simrad with the chip will give best charts and routes at this time


It seems based on a lot of feedback we have received over the last couple of years the beavertail people prefer to flush mount everything and advise their customers to do that. However, with their current console design it is a really bad choice for anyone who wants to run an ISLA chart. To make it worse, they often do it with Simrad GO units. In the last month, we have heard from at least 6 beavertails owners who are now suffering with this beavertail set up and reached out to us for insight on how to best deal with it. In the last year, it was multiples of that all with the same issue, same boat and same console all providing the same feedback and similar experience with the beavertail guidance. It got to be so bad that early last year we were prompted to call Beavertail to provide the insight so they could better advise their customers. We did call them and provided the information but it appears they did choose to ignore it. If you are having a beavertail being built and intend to run ISLA do NOT allow them to flush mount your gps. If you already have that situation, it is best to call us for insight on how to best address the problem.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@ISLA Mapping - any plans to add the Texas coast? I'd be on the list to buy that.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

finbully said:


> That purchase happened in 2017 - 4 years ago...


 haha, when your my age that is recent...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

getting the FMT chart into my flush-mounted GO felt like a bit of a miracle. not taking it out


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jsnipes said:


> getting the FMT chart into my flush-mounted GO felt like a bit of a miracle. not taking it out


So....
FMT does work on go units???


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

yea, it works fine (for me anyway, it's crystal clear).

i think the biggest problem they are referencing is the card slot is on backside of the GO, whereas it's on the front side of the NSS. So, swapping chips in and out of the underside of a GPS flush mounted in a console requires some magician/contortionist/luck type skills.

it may also be true that the computer or whatever in the NSS is better but the FMT has been running flawlessly in my GO9.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

jonterr said:


> So....
> FMT does work on go units???


GO units run the charts fine. However, there is zero advantage to any GO unit vs any other compatible unit. Functionally, they are poor by comparison as a touch only machine. We never recommend them unless they are going on an offshore boat where screen size and screen function are much less important. Go units may not respond immediately in wet conditions which can be trouble at the most inopportune time. They are also challenging to operate in any kind of chop at speed as you cant steady your hand to get exactly what you want on the screen. Some people add a separate knob controller to fix that problem but the total cost of it then makes the NSS appear to be a better choice. GO units also accept a single chip and load from the rear of the unit which is a real hassle for many. The other units all load from the front and most have two slots for chips. Go units are popular because they are inexpensive but it is not an accident they are inexpensive. Many who buy them regret the choice afterward but that only usually happens once they use one of the recommended units and then realize the differences. If you need a budget machine, the new Elite FS 9" would be a much better choice.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

coconutgroves:
But, I would like to have a satellite view where I can see water and structure from actual images. Based on wind and tides, that would help me find a spot that may be worth checking out. I typically use my iPhone to do this.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you using Google Earth or is there an app that I'm totally clueless of?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Labsrule said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It sounds like if you are shallow water fishing in FL or LA the ability to use FMT and LMT makes Simrad or Lowrance an easy choice. I fish shallow on the eastern shore of MD and VA where there is no specialized charting available so I will have to make my decision based on other factors.


If there is no charting in your area the Garmin quick contour feature may be for you. It enables you to chart any area and save it to the unit. I have used it extensively in back bays and ponds in Tampa Bay. The bottom contours overlaid on the chart sure make fishing contour lines easy. It also reveals any holes or raised areas. Without this feature your just guessing in uncharted areas.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I followed the advice and expertise of Isla Mapping when building my skiff and could not be happier with my set up.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

If you get a chance go to a local West Marine and check out the different manufacturers. I did this a year ago and this is what I found: Garmins base map was very limited and they had a 2 element transducer so if you cared about down imaging it was not as good as the other manufacturers. Simrad was slow when going between screens like from sonar to charts and was the only unit to crash on me. Lowrance and Humminbird where about equal in clarity and usability. Lowrance can run Florida Marine Tracks (FMT) navigation software which is a big plus. Humminbird had the best base map and its side imaging was a little bit better IMHO. I went with the 12" Helix SI/DI. If you do want the FMT, the FMT website recommends a minimum 9" screen though you can run it on smaller ones.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I used to turn my GPS/FF on every few months to see if it still worked. It finally stopped working a while back, and I removed it. 
It's nice to have that extra visibility when driving seated.


----------



## davepjr71 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hummingbird has probably the best/down imaging. I fish the Chesapeake Bay and the stock charts work well but you can buy better charts if needed.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

I’m going Simrad on a new build not only because you can run FMT, but because I’ve had reliability issues with my Garmin 942. The Garmin’s have been flush mounted in a skiff and three have died in the last two years. I don’t know if I’m just unlucky or if the mounting location is to blame or what, but I’m done with Garmin.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

krustykrab said:


> I’m going Simrad on a new build not only because you can run FMT, but because I’ve had reliability issues with my Garmin 942. The Garmin’s have been flush mounted in a skiff and three have died in the last two years. I don’t know if I’m just unlucky or if the mounting location is to blame or what, but I’m done with Garmin.


Most skiffs have consoles that are poorly designed for a flush mount and particularly so for use with a very detailed chart such as FMT. We never recommend flush mounting on a skiff for FMT for a number of reasons.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Most skiffs have consoles that are poorly designed for a flush mount and particularly so for use with a very detailed chart such as FMT. We never recommend flush mounting on a skiff for FMT for a number of reasons.


I can see why, I’m seriously thinking of gimbal mounting next time.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Ben Sheppard said:


> Go to west marine or equivalent. They are good at explaining options and will package and ship to will/Liz/beavertail for install. Ray marine is very nice. Simrad with the chip will give best charts and routes at this time


I agree. I also had my Simrad EVO shipped to Liz & Will did installation prior to completion of Mosquito. FMT directions & "how to" video very explicit. I also hate reading directions!


----------

